

MailChimp Annual Report - mistermcgruff
http://mailchimp.com/2012/

======
saumil07
I'm jaded with almost everything - and I still respect the hell out of
MailChimp every time I see something new from them. Great company.

------
cschmidt
It is pretty - but it triggers a pet peeve of mine. I spend 30 seconds trying
to get this page to "do something". It is just the photo and a blue bar a the
bottom. No indication of "scroll down". I wonder how many people give up. I
was close.

~~~
jgj
Are you on an OS that hides the scrollbar? I scroll any time I hit a webpage
anyway, but even if I didn't I would look over at my scrollbar and see that
there is plenty of room to scroll before getting frustrated.

~~~
cschmidt
No it was there, I just don't tend to pay much attention to my scroll bar. It
is way over there on the right.

The designer of this page went to a lot of effort to make the blue bar at the
bottom fill the entire page, without letting any of the "below the fold"
content show. If you resize the window, it grows.

I don't scroll pages unless there is a visual indication that something is
there. I have a nice big screen, so many pages fit fine.

Maybe I'm just an idiot who can't operate a browser properly, but I think this
is a case of designer seeking elegance over usability.

~~~
alaskamiller
They probably wagered on people's tendency to use space bar to navigate pages.

------
examancer
I'm sure larger tech companies would love to do annual reports this way. If
only reporting the number of pizza slices satisfied SEC mandated financial
disclosure requirements...

~~~
joecurry
I'm in IT Audit for a Big 4 doing SOX 404 testing daily, it might as well be
pizza slices, the current regulations completely miss the point that bog down
productivity much more than pizza slices do!

------
deadairspace
White text on a light blue background is not what I would call beautiful.

~~~
pc86
What browser are you using? There's a background image.

~~~
deadairspace
Chrome. There is an image at the top of the page, but the 'App' section has a
light blue background.

In fact, the following sections (support, operations, social, etc.) don't
render at all for me - just a background with no text. Is the page not broken
for anyone else?

edit: Interestingly, the page doesn't render for me above a certain width of
around 1000px. Was this intentional? It's pretty bad design either way.

------
simba-hiiipower
liking these 'annual reports'. got one from warby parker this morning as well:
<http://www.warbyparker.com/annual-report-2012>

seems like a valuable exercise for startups to take

~~~
akaak
warbyparker.com has a good take as well. I like the way mailchimp's
report/page though. I sure hope that we would see more in the startup world.

------
perydell
I'm interested in the 39,975 party poopers. Does that mean they kicked 39,975
users out for abuse?

~~~
jchin
Party Pooper mode in MailChimp is where the MailChimp monkey doesn't tell any
jokes. By default, the mode is on so I guess these 39,975 went out of their
way to turn off the jokes.

------
vinnybhaskar
This breaks the paradigm of boring reports. The interface is fabulous. Clear
and Concise.

------
umut
Email delivery is almost commodity nowadays, This is what stands out (on top
of a respectable quality of service of course)

~~~
dangrossman
They're in the commodity e-mail delivery service too -- Mandrill -- in
addition to MailChimp. Pretty smart to reuse the hardware, staff and ISP/RBL
relationships they established with MailChimp to also serve the SMTP-as-a-
service market.

I use both. I have sendmail on my servers set to route everything through
Mandrill, so my apps don't need to be aware of what software/service I choose
for e-mail delivery. I send newsletters/product announcement type mails with
MailChimp for the design templates and subscription management.

------
sergiotapia
I suggested my company use MailChimp to send cold-lead emails for our sales
department and it has worked phenomenally well.

Lots of closed deals, lots of profits and their website is very easy to use,
especially with custom email templates.

What more can I ask? I hope they don't get feature bloat and in fact, remove
some un-used features.

They are well worth your money.

~~~
jtreminio
Unless I'm misunderstanding your use of "cold-lead", I don't think MailChimp
TOS allows these types of emails.

Last time I used them (over a year ago), you could only email people who had
double-opted in to your emailing list, kind of making them not "cold-lead".

~~~
sergiotapia
I may have misused the term 'cold-lead'.

Basically we have a form where interested people can request information, then
we add them to our lists.

And it's TOS approved because MailChimp has an interview process when you
signup and you explain what it is you're going to be doing with their
services.

------
chaistudios
Does anyone know of a html template or framework built similarly to this? It's
a unique layout.

~~~
akaak
looks like twitter's bootstrap fw with scrollspy in action here. not certain
though.

------
cnlwsu
I am really curious about the DMCA takedowns and subpoenas.

For the record I like the site and it ran wonderfully for me, although that
seems to not be the case universally reading other comments.

------
propercoil
I have a ~2700 subscriber email list with mailchimp and i want to pay $50/m
but not until they make a decent plugin that isn't beta with heroku.

------
lostlogin
I'm surprised at New Zealand's stats. How on earth did that happen?

------
tpowell
Name that font.

~~~
ben336
proxima-nova. You can use your browsers web tools too look at that stuff

~~~
sergiotapia
Is that the font that's sort of a "cheaper" Helvetica? (In price, not quality)

~~~
petercooper
It's more a cheaper Gotham.

~~~
nathos
although if you look at the history, Proxima Sans (precursor to Nova) was
released several years before Gotham: <http://www.ms-
studio.com/FontSales/proximanova.html>

------
madaxe
Pretty, but it's a shame that there are a few inconsistencies in the data.

The most glaring one is that they have users in the Vatican City, but
apparently no visitors from there.

There are two other things that don't quite add up that I've spotted. Exercise
for the reader.

That all said, mailchimp is a great product.

~~~
ricardobeat
If you mean the "Smallest countries with visits to MailChimp", Vatican is 0.17
sq miles, but it's not a country ;)

~~~
ceejayoz
Yes, it is. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_land_area>

------
hn-miw-i
Ugh mail chimp. Isn't it incorporated in Belize? Former home of John "badass
mutherfucker" McAfee? Home of endemic corruption from highest levels of
government? And we hand over our email addresses? What?

~~~
ricardobeat
_The Rocket Science Group, LLC dba MailChimp, a Georgia limited liability
company_

Where did you get that?

